# 

## admin

,           ,    ... 
    ,   ,       (10  1945 )         .        ,  ,       ,   ,  -.              ,  ,           " ",      ... 
 ,     ""    14     " "  ..,     ,  ,  , ,  ,        -  -   ..   "".       . 
               ,        .  ,              ,         , , -,      .   ,  ,            .  ,  1430         .          ,       .         1608      ,    " "         .  1640           . 
     1700-1721 .           .              ,   ,   ,  ,  ,     ,   "" -              ..,         .
  ,         ,           , , , ,    . 
    ,            ,      .               , , , , ,    ... 
    ?  .., .., ..,  .,           , , -,       ,     .        3-6  ( 3,5  12 )   .         (  - ),      .           ,       ,  ,     . 
                           ,      .      . ,      19- .       .      (        ).              ..,  ,     .. ... 
  ,             17- .                   .            .. (1683-1750 .),    ,   ,         - .. (  1735 ).     1839 .  .   ! 
: http://lrfm.org.ua/main/244-chernye-...kladbishh.html

----------


## _

,    ...

----------

